

Why you should Not use a web framework - geektips
http://checkedexception.blogspot.com/2010/04/why-you-should-not-use-web-framework.html

======
lmm
If you're judging frameworks by Struts then no wonder you think they're a bad
idea. Try writing a webapp in Wicket some time. Pure bliss.

------
k__
A good developer can write her own framework. Tailord to the needs of the
project.

But most people aren't good developers. :)

